# any hybrids



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

just wandering if theres been any action yet?????????????? i no the rivers been kinda blowed out lately its 113 miles from my house to greenup dam but im ready to hit it


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I am down river from you but no luck for me yet. The high water is making it tough and also the water temp has been lingering in the upper 40's for some time. I bet if you had good access to one of the larger tribs you could find some.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished below the dam last night between 7 pm and 9 pm.,caught one sauger shortly after I started and the fellow fishing beside me got one,nothing else for the night except the other fellow managed to foul hook a quillback.River is as muddy as it can get.There were two fishing for striper but didn't see them get any action.Don't know what they were but seen a few fish breaking water about one hundred yards out.
Jake


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

my brother and brotherinlaw caught 14 sauger 2 hybrids on shinners on ky side yesterday morning. got the shinners from my bait store in greenup on st rt 827 5 miles from dam


----------

